# principle of operation of blood cell counter



## hisham badawi (1 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك

الملف المرفق هو عرض لمبدأ عمل جهاز blood cell counter من نوع sysmex kx- 21 
ارجو ان تجدوا الفائدة منه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يناير 2007)

الأخ هشام بدوي .

تحية طيبة . وكل عام وانت بخير .

مشاركة طيبة وننتظر جديدك . وجزاك الله خير .

تمنياتي لك بالموفقية .

البغدادي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (3 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرالحربي (17 يونيو 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## محمد العصا (17 يونيو 2007)

تسلم يا مهندس هشام معلومات قمة في الروعة مشاركة مميزة جدا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## زهرة القمر (17 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يااخي
موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## somy (19 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## tigersking007 (20 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخ هشام


----------



## فاروق سعيد (22 يونيو 2007)

روعه يا فنان


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (23 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على هذه المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hisham badawi (23 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للاخوة جميعا


----------



## sameh77 (12 فبراير 2009)

الاستاذ / هشام بدوى
شكراً جداً جداً
هل لى ان اسأل هل يمكن تعديل الطباعة الخارجية فى
sysmex kx-21
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فداء (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ghost_adel (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرن على المعلومات القيمه 
ان شاء الله ينتفع بها الكثير


----------



## hisham badawi (20 فبراير 2009)

الاخ sameh بالنسبة للطابعة فان الجهاز موديل kx21 فالطابعة هي جزء من الجهاز built in اما الموديل kx21N فيمكن اضافة طابعة خارجية للحهاز عدا تللك الموجودة built in شكرا


----------



## فواز النابلسي (23 فبراير 2009)

الله حيك يا سيد هشام وانشاء الله تدوم اسهاماتك الرائعة في المنتدى الرائع


----------



## فداء (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ع المشاركة


----------



## soma-20 (4 يناير 2010)

بيض الله وجهك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (4 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## سارا الريان (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تسلم على المجهود الطيب 
وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## hammhamm44 (15 يناير 2010)

very thanksssssss


----------



## محمد كرومة (15 يناير 2010)

_لم يتم تنزيل البرنامج عندى الرجاء انزالة مرة اخرى_ 
جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## حورية_الحور (16 يناير 2010)

جميل جدا
مشكور جدا


----------



## ahmadba (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكورر مشاركة جميلة جاري التحميل


----------



## aminho (5 أبريل 2010)

thank's


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (6 أبريل 2010)

تسلم اناملك عزيزي

ماقصرت والله وجزاك ربي الجنه

تحياتي

فلسفة مشاعر


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود بس ياريت لوفيه موضوع عن جهاز الضغط وكيفية عمله وشرح وافي عنه


----------



## hadi mostafa (25 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلمو ع الموضوع بس لو انه يكون معه شرح لانه مطلوب البحث هذا مني للدكتور وطالب شرحه اذا امكن


----------



## blackhorse (5 يناير 2011)

اكرمك الله وحفظك 
في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ahmadba (6 يناير 2011)

مشكور على طريقة الشرح 
مع اجمل الامنيات لك بالتقدم و اثرائنا بالمزيد


----------



## aartb (13 يناير 2011)

صراحة روعه ....
جزاك الله خير


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (14 يناير 2011)

very good subject


----------



## rasha mohammed (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ملف رائع
جزاك الله الخير


----------



## oartb (12 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdullah hasan (28 ديسمبر 2014)

لم استطع تنزيل الملف الرجاء المساعدة او ارسالو في ايميلي [email protected] و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------

